# Proud of this blanket



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

This blanket was a challenge but I was not going to let it stop me. Hope you like it.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

OMG: it's gorgeous. good for you. I hope the recipient is as appreciative of ALL the hard work!!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you share the pattern? Beautiful job.


----------



## Hoosiercat (Nov 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh that's pretty. Good for you to persist!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh that's pretty. Good for you to persist!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know enough superlatives to describe how much I love your work.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry, I to excited that I was able to show all of you I forgot. It is a king cole blanket pattern. The front page has 3506. Ad I used king cole comfort yarn. I had to send for all of this as I live in us. Hope this helps. Well worth the trouble it comes with 4 different patterns


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my your blanket is beautiful! Wow!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Both really beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

So beautiful.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely. Very good job. Great that you stuck to it and met the challenge.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very pretty! Well done!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

A very pretty blanket and very neatly knitted


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice! Job well done.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely blanket! Good for you to do such a nice job.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations. Nicely done.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Gorgeous! Well done.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Stunning! It will surely become an heirloom to be treasured for many years to come.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Your blanket is lovely I really like this pattern


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Unbelievable work,it is perfect!You should be proud..


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

And proud you should be! The blanket is beautiful!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

One of the most beautiful I've ever seen! Your work is impeccable. A gift to be cherished. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that is a beautiful pattern and you did an excellent job!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm so impressed with the beauty of your work. I, too, find King Cole yarns and patterns very satisfying. I get them from Deramore's and I cannot figure out how they can get the USPS to deliver their packages so quick!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

What's not to like? It's beautiful.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Well you should be proud, great looking blanket..


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Ditto all the fabulous remarks. Stunning.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Luckylady7929- Your blanket is just wonderful. The pattern is very pretty, and your work, divine. Is this a baby set? The hat is darling too. Thanks for sharing! Glad you stuck with it!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Farmwoman, Yes I made it a set but did not make a sweater. She won't tell if it is a girl or boy and I really wanted to make the all in one sweater but I think she is having a boy by the way she looks. So just hat for now. Thanks for all the complements you don't know what that means to me. I only started knitting when I turned 70, now 74 and want to make everything I see. Lol


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

That is beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

It is gorgeous! Wonderful work. I would never attempt something so complicated. Congratulations!


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

OOO....very nice! Love the 3D look..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful design.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

The shapes just pop out at me! Beautiful!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

It looks brilliant, I knew once you got the hang of it you could finish it :thumbsup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful blanket..you should be proud!
:thumbup:


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Outstanding and beautiful job on both.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! Love the pattern and your knitting is perfection.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

See....I KNEW you could do it! What a master piece you have made.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work&#128158;


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! That is exquisite. Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I more than like it,it's very beautiful and you should be very proud of your beautiful lace work.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

It´s lovely!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

You have every right to be proud of your blanket, its a sure winner.


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

I would describe this blanket in all superlatives, should I succeed in getting this pattern, then will put aside all my work and start on this, thank you for the post and god bless. Roshni from India


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

You shouldd be proud. It's beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

A work of love! Gorgeous!


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Very pretty and a credit to you.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I could never knit something like this. It's gorgeous!


----------



## majock (Sep 12, 2013)

stunning, well done


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

A masterpiece! I know I've seen this stitch before and it's driving me crazy for the name. Does anyone have the name?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

It was definitely worth your persistence. Gorgeous.


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Oooooh and proud you should be


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

A work of art.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

And well you should be - it's gorgeous ;-)


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing! Great job !!!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

it is beautiful. Challenge or not. It is simply beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Beautiful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! The work is impeccable! And what a beautiful pattern, it looks 3D to me.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's beautiful and you have every right to be proud! Great job!!


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

This is such a beautiful blanket. You are a terrific knitter.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty, you did a great job.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

You have every right to be proud of this !!!! Congratulations on a beautiful work!! The design is fabulous!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

That is just soooo beautiful!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

You did a great job on it! I will see you in two weeks. 
Tami


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Is this pattern free online somewhere x


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh yes. I do like it. It is absolutely beautiful. 

Robin


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Really beautiful.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Proud, as well as you should be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

That blanket is fantastic. It is an family heirloom.


----------



## Charli Payne (Mar 20, 2014)

The pattern is called tumbling blocks... If you go on google you can probably find it for free

Charli of NC


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

This pattern is much better than most tumbling blocks type patterns I have seen. Your work is beautiful, and it is hard to believe you came to knitting so late in life. Well done indeed!


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Is this it

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80661B.html


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovely blanket


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

I love it! Really beautiful!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous! It looks 3-D!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I more than like it, I love it. Your work is just beautiful. There's a lucky baby around that's going to look like a royal child when they are wrapped in the love and determination it took you to finish it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

What a fantastic job you've done


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

It looks 3-D in your photo. Lovely!!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

No I had to buy it . I sent for it from demores


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

You should be proud! That is a beautiful blanket!!!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I am knitting this same pattern at the moment for my niece's first baby -due in February. I hope I get it finished (have put it to one side to get on with Christmas knits) and that it turns out half as nice as yours!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely blanket, love the pattern and the little hat. Great job.


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with this sentiment!


mperrone said:


> I don't know enough superlatives to describe how much I love your work.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Luckylady7929 said:


> This blanket was a challenge but I was not going to let it stop me. Hope you like it.


Beautiful blanket and hat!! Love them both. You really did a lovely job on them.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful and it reminds me of the pattern tumbling Blocks.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

It is a beauty.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup, I like it.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Lovely and looks challenging. Beautiful work.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

what are the measurements?


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful!! Worth your persistence for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Great job, you should be proud.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations!! It is pretty pattern and you have knitted it beautifully. :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful! It looks like it is has a 3D effect.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

It's 3-D!! I love it.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

You should be very proud of your beautiful blanket.


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

Beautiful. Looks like it could be an heirloom.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's beautiful, well done on completing it.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely&#128522;


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful knitting! Very nice pattern.


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. I love a challenge and I keep at it with an attitude that I will whip this pattern till I get it right .
Great job.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful and almost too pretty to use.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Pattern???


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Really beautifully done, well worth the challenge. I am currently working on a lace project that is challenging me. I have to put a lifeline in every other row, I am determined to finish it. Your blanket encourages me.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

I posted it on the first or second page. Pattern from demores


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful work and glad you pushed your way through it! Did the book tell you what kind of stitch this was?

Am I mistaken, but didn't someone post the stitch pattern here somewhere earlier? If so could somebobdy post the link to that post?

Much thanks in advance.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

lovely = well done!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

lovely work


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous; can you share the pattern link


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

very nice work after your persistence. Thanks for sharing it is Heirloom quality.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I love it too. You've done a very nice job.


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

Terrific 3D effect! Your work is absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful!!!&#128525;


----------



## MamaBecky (Jan 22, 2014)

Luckylady7929 said:


> This blanket was a challenge but I was not going to let it stop me. Hope you like it.


Yes, you should be very proud of your efforts. The blanket is beautiful!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

You should be proud.
I love the 3D block effect.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

http://potofgoldwoolshops.co.uk/knitting-patterns/baby-blankets.html

This is the link to the pattern. It is the blanket in the picture on the left (cream color).


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's a beauty. I've seen this pattern and have always admired it, great job!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you Pocahontas I don't know how to post links. Yes that is it


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Fabulous job! Beautiful work. You should be very proud indeed. Love the design too. Kind of Escher like.


----------



## Lillian Eldridge (Aug 17, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Lillian Eldridge (Aug 17, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful blanket. You deserve to be proud. And you did such a great job of producing it. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is gorgeous and so well knitted.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Is this it? The yellow one?

http://www.deramores.com/baby-blankets-in-king-cole-dk-3506


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

Like it? I love it - especially the three dimensional effect.


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful!! Lovely work!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,
What a beautiful carriage blanket. Some baby is really going out in style. Very nice!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## bevnz (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful work, just ordered the pattern, tyvm for the inspiration!


----------



## hennymac (Apr 23, 2013)

A simply beautiful blanket.You are agreat knitter to stick at it.Can you share pattern?


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

No it's the cream one


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

If you look back on the posts I have it posted. It is a king cole pattern from demores.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

It's beautiful! You did a great job.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh, that IS pretty!


Luckylady7929 said:


> This blanket was a challenge but I was not going to let it stop me. Hope you like it.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Love that 3 dimensional look - very different.


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vtblume (May 6, 2011)

Just lovely, and you should be proud of your success.


----------



## cthcth1 (Jun 4, 2014)

WOW! Love it! You knit very well.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful.
You should be proud.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

That is lovely!!!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Love that pattern. Nice job!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Like it? I absolutely love it! I know that it must have been a challenge and you really did a beautiful job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Love the texture. Great work!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful 3 dimensional blocks pattern. Very well done!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

A most beautiful pattern and your perseverance paid off. Congratulations.


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

YES!! I like it lots. It is beautiful.


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

It is so lovely, wonderful job!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful, so much time and patience there.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I love it! Its really beautiful- must feel so good to have met the challenge :thumbup: great job


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

An heirloom piece!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Fantastic baby blanket. I bought that pattern last week and cant wait to start. Your work is perfect. &#9829;


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely pattern and nice even knitting.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful. It reminds me of the tumbling blacks quilt pattern.


----------



## francine leroux (Apr 4, 2011)

nice work..........


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

as any one asked for the pattern source yet? It is beautiful


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes and it is posted. King cole


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lovely work.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

It was well worth the effort! Just beautiful!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

mperrone said:


> I don't know enough superlatives to describe how much I love your work.


I totally agree!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Your work is stunning. May I ask what hat pattern you are using?
Thank you!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Gorgeous and an heirloom for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Luckylady7929 said:


> This blanket was a challenge but I was not going to let it stop me. Hope you like it.


It is stunning, well done.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Luckylady7929 said:


> This blanket was a challenge but I was not going to let it stop me. Hope you like it.


This is so beautiful, of course you should be proud. Glad you did no stop.

I hope you can tell me where you got the yarn and the pattern from.

Thanks.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Love it, & the color also :thumbup:


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

It is lovely and too right you are proud of it. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I love your blanket. I have it on my to-do list. You did a great job.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

So lovely. Gives a three dimentional impression!


----------



## Fastwn (Sep 24, 2012)

Stunning! I love it and it will be my next project! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Luckylady7929- BEAUTIFUL baby blanket, and little hat. Thanks for sharing! MERRY CHRISTMAS! : )


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

WOW - STUNNING!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

such beautiful work you do an awesome gift!


----------

